# Help! Which Med for Anxiety??



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

Hi I suffer from anxiety/panic attacks and I have social anxiety and slight depression. I started taking Xanax for awhile but it wasnt helping much so my docor switched me to Effexor XR. I had a bad experience with it so I stopped taking it. Currently I'm on Nortriptyline (Pamelor) 10 mg and I take a Xanax when I need it. So far so good. But Ive heard that many people gain weight on this drug. If I start gaining weight I think I would want to change to another drug. What would you suggest for me to take if this occurs? I am against any SSRIs like Paxil. Is there anything very similar to Notriptyline but doesnt make you gain weight? I'm also interested in hearing from people who are on Nortriptyline and if and how they are managing not to gain weight. Please dont tell me any horror stories about this drug because I dont want to get any crazy ideas in my head. Thanks so much for any information you guys can give me!


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

well, I was going to suggest Paxil, but you shot that one right down.







It is my miracle drug.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Honey... only your doctor can advise you on specific medications. My experience is that the best anxiety "medication" has been a combination of Lexapro and self-hypno along with cognitive behavioral therapy.Best wishes and good luck, Evie


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

You could try Serzone. i can't take SSRI's but this is a different class of antidepressant. Works great for anxiety but my IBS started 3-4 yrs after taking it so I don't think it helps IBS.


----------

